# Diy stand and canopy



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

i was thinking about making a aquarium stand and canopy but i can't find a good site with how to make it with your own dimensions and the cost in canadian, i want the cheapest build possible. any good sites? or if you know how to can you show me how?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.garf.org/


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

it doesn't give me cost or anything.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=328


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

SK, you've been bastardized over the years. Your script has gone wacky much in the same manner as old Yahoo Emails.

I've offered this up as well. http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10948

By using sketch up you can build a virtual 3D stand and look it over.

Seaserpant please understand that the price of wood is in what they call a "volatile" market. Much like gasoline and oil. The price of wood changes daily. It is very difficult to give a price for something when the price of wood is different state by state day by day. You'll need to figure out your linear foot demands for the material you choose to work with (typically 2x2's or 2x4's), how the cuts will be made as there will be left overs from each board, and then go to your home store and price it out.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Hate to say it but I can go from one town to the other here and have a price that can be 20-40% higher or lower depending on the store I go to. For pricing, get the material list and get on the phone and start calling local lumber companies. Is about the only way to get a price for what you need and an idea of the best places to get it to save the most money.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks. Ok so i will just look at how to build it not how much it costs. i will definetly use the sketch thing thanks.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

It cost me $75 to build a stand based on GARF's plans for my 125 gallon tank. If you don't use expensive cabinet doors, they you can probably built it somewhere between $25 and $50.


----------

